# Technology - What do you use?



## Kelise (Feb 25, 2011)

We have so many different ways of writing these days. Some choose to stick to paper (and then what KIND of paper, and pen? Moleskines? Waterfords?) or typewriters for that authentic feel. There's desktop computers, laptops, alphasmarts, iPads... 

And then there's the programs. Oh, the programs! Word, OpenOffice, Pages, Scrivener, Celtx, Write or Die, Storyist, My Writing Nook, iWriter, Manuscript, Chapters, Google Documents...

And then there's voice recognition software, like Dragon Dictation, for those who've written their joints away into the scary depths of RSI. Like myself, last November. DOn't try to write 50,000 words in a week, you _will_ suffer for it after.

Some say they like to combine a few. They'll use a notebook for notes, a program for organising maps/storylines/characters/etc and then a program for writing the novel. And then sites like EditMinion and Wordle to start editing, to find weak words or words used too often. And then maybe a few other programs and tricks and tips.

So I'm here to ask you, what do you use? Do you use notepad/word/open office and simply WRITE, or do you have a collection of programs, reference books and sites that assist you every stop of the way?


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly, it depends on what I'm writing.  For my fantasy epic which I've worked on for years, I have napkins, menus, notebooks and every other place I could write an idea for that, but I mostly have three or four marble notebooks I keep all of those ideas in, and I type as I get the inspiration to write a particular story within the massive system/world/character web I've created.  

Honestly, I prefer to write in pen and paper when I write notes, but I have a writing disability that was identified by a professor of mine in college where I apparently do not quite write in English (not bad handwriting, but more often words that are not words, no matter how I read them).  So therefore I type to save the minds of the still sane.  

I like writing in Word, but GoogleDocs is growing on me.  To edit, I print and read and reread, and have others draft my work as well.  Most work I post here will probably be rather rough (only a quick reread on my part), as I do not like the idea of editing programs.  Nothing beats a person reading your work and giving good feedback (and if the word "Amazatabulous" is used too often, but the reader likes it, that's Amazatabulous (on another note, I hate fake words like "Amazatabulous")).

  Good question, as I'd like to hear what other people use.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 25, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> Honestly, it depends on what I'm writing.  For my fantasy epic which I've worked on for years, I have napkins, menus, notebooks and every other place I could write an idea for that


 
I have quite a few organic things like that too. Napkins (that are fading), bills, receipts, post it notes, work documents from my full time job that have been scribbled on (you never know when an idea will come to you) and many many notebooks scattered throughout my house.....they're scattered because I moved a couple years ago.....and I'm now fearing some of them may not have survived the trip. I'm missing a few books. 

I tend to use Word when I actually sit down to type. But I've also started using One-Note. It's been helpful (for me) for my organizational aspect. You can put images in there, outlines, character developments and there are multiple tabs, so you can create tabs specifically for each character and each character can have their own sub-tab and so forth.

I used to save notebooks specifically for my writing, but then I sometimes got too afraid to write it in for fear I would "mess it up." With compter docs - delete is easy.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh! Haha. I thought you ment within your fantasy^^. I write in my notepad then write it up on this computer and edit . Oh, and i keep notes on my phone, computer and notepad. Any ideas that come to mind go there.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 25, 2011)

When I do National Novel Writing Month I always keep several small notebooks with me.  I used to cringe at the thought of writing that way after doing so much writing on typewriters and computers.  But I feel it's a great way to get your writing down at any moment of the day.  

Sometimes I like to write whole novels in a draft in my email.  That way anytime I have access to email, I can work on my novel easily.  That way I don't have to worry with format issues on different computers or downloading anything.  Just plug away at e-mail and save it!


----------



## Ravana (Feb 25, 2011)

I do most of my writing on computer any more… where, to my regret, I've pretty much been compelled to shift to Word for reasons of availability and portability. (For those with an aesthetic for word processors, though, Nisus Writer is _much_ better. If you've only ever used Word, you have no idea how much better things _could_ be.…)

Notes tend to end up on whatever is closest to hand, which can be a real hassle if what's closest to hand isn't where you normally keep your notes. (The prepaid reply postcard inserts in magazines, which I often use as bookmarks, see heavy usage here.) Even with "normal" note-taking materials, I run into trouble: I have entire piles of post-its that I'm sure contain information I wanted to remember… but which I haven't gotten around to putting in a more permanent format. Same with index cards. Worse, usually the two are mixed, so they don't even stack neatly. 

On the bright side, I've finally found something that works very well for me: spiral bound 9.5'' x 6'' college-rule with section dividers, usually 150 sheets divided into three sections. Each new project gets its own section. I work from both ends of the section–forward, writing actual text to be used, while notes go in the back of the section. I've yet to use up an entire 100-page section: I normally transfer the project to the computer long before I hit that point. I used to write everything in pencil–in part because I can write smaller and still be legible with pencil: I still use it for marginal annotations–but I've shifted to ballpoints for general usage any more; they seem to "flow" a little better, thus easing strain on the hands. 

As for "a collection of reference books": do you mean about writing? Or about anything? In either case, the answer for me is "yes."


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 25, 2011)

I do all of my writing on my computer in Word, due to features/availability. Notes however, tend to end up either in my collection of notebooks on on my phone, depending on where I happen to be at the time. If I'm writing or at the computer when the idea strikes, I have separate 'idea' files.


----------



## Ravana (Feb 25, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> I do all of my writing on my computer in Word, due to features/availability.



Whereas I use it in spite of its features. Like I said, you don't know what you're missing–or what's being inflicted on you unnecessarily–until you've seen some of the others. Sadly, the Evil Empire has pretty much guaranteed that none of the alternatives will ever become commercially competitive. That, plus the fact that Mac OS X isn't backwards compatible, unlike all their previous releases (which also is in part the fault of the Evil Empire), so my computer will no longer run the version of Nisus Writer I have (can't even load it in order to download upgrades… not sure there are any  ). 



> If I'm writing or at the computer when the idea strikes, I have separate 'idea' files.


 
Me, too. Several, in fact, sorted by category. Notes on the present work might just go down at the end, if it's a short piece (less likely I'll forget I made them that way  ); longer works get a separate file.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 26, 2011)

I also find that I carry a tape recorder with me. I talk to myself (more than I like to admit) quite often, namely doing dialogue scenes and what not. Since no one is around to write it down for me (and a lot of my long talks happen in the car)...I'll record myself and play it back later, writing it down if I like what I hear. So I also have a few tapes of notes as well. Sometimes the dialogue doesn't work right, right away, but some of it can be used or applied to different characters later.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 6, 2011)

I use Word and Notepad. 

Really, it doesn't matter how you get it written down; only that you DO get it written down.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

I have arthritis and carpo in my left hand which is my writing hand.. I can't write for more then 5 minutes before my hand craps up.. So I use anything I can type on LMAO at the moment I'm trying to find a prog to convert texxtmaker files into word files since the last time I did a draft of the book I was using a netbook with windows ce and yeah -.- I do prefer type writers I had a nice old Royal but it broke a few years ago so I got the netbook not realizing it would make my life hell to send a manuscript when I can't open it on my PC now -.-


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 8, 2011)

Mostly a Word document and perhaps a random notebook for when I was in school. I don't care for those fancy programs - Liquid Story Binder, Scrivener, etc. - and mostly think of them as extra distractions I don't need. And I have shite handwriting, so too much work in a notebook is out of the question.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 9, 2011)

I just use Word, or, when I'm on my netbook, Open Office Writer. I sometimes make notes by hand in my notebook, or, if I'm on campus, in an email which I then send to myself because storage space on the uni system is very limited and prevents me from logging off before I delete stuff at least once a week.


----------



## daceymathers (Apr 29, 2011)

It all depends upon the type of writing such as writing a novel,or a book or an article or blog.For blog and article writing i use ms-word and for writing long pieces of text like novels or book i use literal software.I like two thing about literal is that it provides distraction free writing and other thing is its advanced features like binder,split screen,importing old files in current document etc.


----------



## Telcontar (Apr 29, 2011)

Been meaning to look into dictation software, if only for the kick I'd get out of it. I type very fast, so I doubt any current entries into that field would help me.

I use OpenOffice right now for the bulk of my writing, when I'm actually at my own computer. Wordpad or Notepad get used when I'm just 'jotting' things down to email to myself from other locations. I've also recently (as in, yesterday) started using Google Docs and my new phone to write on the run. It's fun! Slow though.

And of course there is the old, usurped king, the pen and pencil, which I only use when I have to. My handwriting is terrible and my hand cramps up quickly when I'm handwriting.


----------



## Neunzehn (May 5, 2011)

I have word but I prefer to use LibreOffice. I keep OpenOffice (they're practically identical) on my computer in case I ever need to open a Microsoft office file. Other than that? Pen and paper of almost any kind .

Edit: Also due to this thread I have discovered Write or Die, which I now love since I'm a new writer and need a push most of the time XD.


----------



## Starrynight (May 22, 2011)

For me I still like to write in old antique looking journals with pen. Its fun to me classic way of writing I suppose but then after I have it all written down I type it up on the comptuer. This way it's corrected of spelling errors etc. Then print it off then I edit it some more untill finally I have it just the way I want the story to be. 

Starrynight


----------



## Derin (May 22, 2011)

I used to be a diehard pen-and-paper advocate. It helps me think better. But you can't beat the convenience of editing in a word processor.


----------



## Telcontar (May 24, 2011)

Earlier I said dictation software probably wouldn't be worth it. I'm revising my opinion - or at least open to the idea that I could be wrong. I recently purchased a new phone, a Droid X. It has built-in voice recognition software, and it works like a CHARM. Seriously, even two years ago voice recognition was crappy. Now this thing comes along and can perfectly parse the sentence "All I want is a proper cup of coffee made in a proper copper coffee pot" (and lots of other tests I ran it through) with some background noise.

I am impressed.


----------



## myrddin173 (May 24, 2011)

Personally everything starts off on pen and paper, whether it is in a notebook or is just loose-leaf is another matter. Then actual text gets transferred to yWriter 5 and notes on worldbuilding/characters/anything else related to the story gets inputted into a program called Tiddlywiki, its basically a wiki that is saved on your computer.  I like it because you can link related topics.  I highly suggest it for organizational purposes.


----------



## Derin (May 25, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> Earlier I said dictation software probably wouldn't be worth it. I'm revising my opinion - or at least open to the idea that I could be wrong. I recently purchased a new phone, a Droid X. It has built-in voice recognition software, and it works like a CHARM. Seriously, even two years ago voice recognition was crappy. Now this thing comes along and can perfectly parse the sentence "All I want is a proper cup of coffee made in a proper copper coffee pot" (and lots of other tests I ran it through) with some background noise.
> 
> I am impressed.


 
Interesting. I think best when I'm walking and can't stop to write, and have often considered getting a little handheld tape recorder or something to take notes, but if you dictate passages about talking to dragons while walking along people think you're nuts.



myrddin173 said:


> Personally everything starts off on pen and paper, whether it is in a notebook or is just loose-leaf is another matter. Then actual text gets transferred to yWriter 5 and notes on worldbuilding/characters/anything else related to the story gets inputted into a program called Tiddlywiki, its basically a wiki that is saved on your computer.  I like it because you can link related topics.  I highly suggest it for organizational purposes.


 
I just looked that up. I'm using this thing from now on!


----------



## Chilari (May 25, 2011)

...

I just use Word. When I'm not at home, I use my LJ account and set it to private, and copy it over later. If I have neither PC nor internet, I use pen and paper - whatever paper I have with me. Generally that's my wire-bound notebook, but sometimes it's loose leaf lined paper or the back of a reciept or an envelope or a napkin (you get the idea).


----------



## Telcontar (May 25, 2011)

Derin said:


> ...but if you dictate passages about talking to dragons while walking along people think you're nuts.


 
True that. I do a lot of theatre, and running my lines as I walk around town gets me a lot of strange looks.


----------



## Derin (May 25, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> True that. I do a lot of theatre, and running my lines as I walk around town gets me a lot of strange looks.


 
You should wait for someone to give you a strange look, then turn and address your next line directly to them as dramatically as possible.


----------



## M.A.N. (May 27, 2011)

I love the technical stuff surrounding writing. All the programs that are available. I've used yWriter, I purchased Scrivener when I got a Mac and I actually was given Liquid Story Binder XE when I did som translation for it.
My preferences for these programs has changed over the years, but now I find myself working more and more with LSBXE.
Many find it harder to jump into, probably because they want to use all functions in it. Obviously you'll probably never will.
But as someone said before: better to get it written than worry about the bells and whistles of different programs.


----------



## kennyc (May 29, 2011)

Currently I'm mostly writing poetry and I find for me it works best to write the initial version, notes, drafts, etc. in my journal and then edit as I type in to my  computer -- MS Word or OpenOffice


----------



## Helbrecht (Jun 3, 2011)

In no small part due to my raging nerd-on for open source software, I use OpenOffice and not much else for my writing these days. I get notes down on paper first (I tend to keep a notepad handy at all times) then I extrapolate on them further when I get them into digital format.

For my worldbuilding, I've taken to using this program called WikidPad, which basically allows you to construct your own wiki on your computer. It can be found on this website: WikidPad - wiki notebook for windows

It's actually enormously useful, if a little confusing if you're not sure what you're doing. I got the hang of it quickly enough.


----------



## CicadaGrrl (Jun 13, 2011)

I take a notepad everywhere I go.  I am a big fan of the Inspiration software.  It makes creating outlines and concept maps (cluster maps) incredibly fast and simple.  Then I go to my magnet board--an aproximate six by three foot piece of sheet metal nailed to my office wall--and spend some time randomly walking in and out and scribbling up ideas to stick, and making pretty patterns, and eventually ending up with a approximate outline with important features mapped.  Then I further work in notebooks, sketching scenes before I write them.  Then I move on to Word.


----------



## victoria stiles (Aug 10, 2011)

starconstant said:


> We have so many different ways of writing these days. Some choose to stick to paper (and then what KIND of paper, and pen? Moleskines? Waterfords?) or typewriters for that authentic feel. There's desktop computers, laptops, alphasmarts, iPads...
> 
> And then there's the programs. Oh, the programs! Word, OpenOffice, Pages, Scrivener, Celtx, Write or Die, Storyist, My Writing Nook, iWriter, Manuscript, Chapters, Google Documents...
> 
> ...


Technology provides boundless opportunties for writers to improve writing. But the technology of the writer depends on the stuff he/she is having. But still my preferences are notebooks.


----------



## Sevvie (Aug 10, 2011)

I use a laptop. And for a program I use PageFour for allll my writing, including just journal writing, and storing important information. It's extremely handy for being extremely organized. I can organize different information, or parts of my story very easily, in a way that I want, and it's the only program I've found that caters to that need of mine.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 11, 2011)

I simply use Microsoft office when sitting down to write the story. I'm looking for another way, though, one where it'll block out everything except the text so I can fully concentrait on just writing, something darker so I won't light up the whole apartment at night with my laptop screen, even if the lighting is set on low.

But when it comes to notes, I use whatever paper I can get my hands on. Usually, I am always prepared with notebooks of various sizes and types, but my favorite type of paper is loose-leaf, preferably college-ruled, though I have finally allowed myself to use wide ruled (so long as I squeeze in twice as much writing). I love using the cheapo pens, the ones where you can get 8-10 for a dollar at walmart. I take an obscene amount of pleasure watching the ink run out and the pen finally die. My main colors are black mostly and then blue, but I keep red and green for more important 'notice me!' colors. Then, there's that little notebook and pen I keep by my bed, what I use far too often at night. In the end, all the little bits of paper and sheets covered in notes have to be sorted, tossed (shredded first), and then reorganized.


----------

